# Full wall slide out



## kathy (Nov 25, 2006)

If you have a full wall slide out, talk to me. We just purchased a Fleetwood with a full wall slide and we're having some problems. Just wondering if anyone else out there is having problems. If so, what? And how was it fixed?


----------



## kathy (Nov 25, 2006)

Re: Full wall slide out

Geee, folks viewing, no one commenting. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Stormin (Nov 25, 2006)

Re: Full wall slide out

Kathy: welcome to the forum. Everyone must be sleeping off the turkey.
We bought a new class A and we were told by many people to stay away from the full wall slides because they are relatively new.
We have a 3 slide and already had one of the slides adjusted within 2 months.
Hopefully you have a good dealer that takes care of customers.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 26, 2006)

Re: Full wall slide out

Kathy, welcome to the forum.  What kind of problems are you having.  You did not say what they were???   :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 26, 2006)

Re: Full wall slide out

Welcome Kathy, like Archer said explain the problem and we probably can give all kind of advice just remember its all our opinions but lots pf knowledge floting around here.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 26, 2006)

Re: Full wall slide out

Well, gee whilikers!  Can't even take turkeyday off!  :laugh: 

Full wall slide?  Wow!  What will hold the dang thang together?


----------



## kathy (Nov 26, 2006)

Re: Full wall slide out

Well, we brought the coach home. Of course everybody wanted to see it, so in and out the full wall went. Prefectly fine. No problems. First trip out, get to our destination and the wall won't move. Dead, no hum like it wants to move or anything. We purchased from Tom Johnson, Concord, NC. Absolutely wonderful folks..... so far. They sent a tech to us. He discover the "box" was bad. Came back the next day with a new one, replaced and all fixed. Ok, so now we're ready to return home. Wall goes in, no problem. Get home, want to put the wall out to unload some things. Same problem.... won't move. Good thing it got stuck in instead of out, right. Fleetwood made full wall slides available on all their models for 2007. I figured that if they did that, they weren't having many problems. Wouldn't take the risk if too many problems. So, what's ya think?


----------



## s.harrington (Nov 27, 2006)

Re: Full wall slide out

Usually if you have a brain problem on slides it is because something is drawing too much power and the fuse on the board is too large or your batteries aren't putty out enough juice and the system is getting too hot.  It could be that Fleetwood has recieved some bad boards.  If the next one burns out again,  take the unit in and see if they can find why the motor is pulling to much power.  Could be bad motor or the slide drags just enough to overheat the relay on the board.


----------



## kathy (Nov 27, 2006)

Re: Full wall slide out

Thanks s. harrington. Appreciate the input.


----------



## Bush70 (Nov 28, 2006)

Re: Full wall slide out

Just a heads up. On most slides if they won't go in you can bring them in manuelly. Check your manuel or with the dealer incase that happens someday.
Good Luck


----------



## kathy (Nov 29, 2006)

Re: Full wall slide out

Yep, you can bring ours in manually. You need one person under the coach to run the crank and five additional people to push the wall in. Sounds fun.


----------



## bigjohnt8 (Dec 11, 2006)

RE: Full wall slide out

My father in-law has a 2006 Fleetwood Excursion with the full wall slide. On one of his first trips he couldn't get the slide to retract. The bedroom TV slides out in front of the full wall slide. The TV locks into travel position. The lock makes a safety switch, which if not made prevents the full wall slide from retracting. After a phone call, he was told to check this lock. It was not pushed in fully. After pushing it in the rest of the way, the full wall slide retracted!


----------

